# Eclipse nicht genug Speicher



## Mean (6. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

mein Eclipse GanyMede bringt immer die Meldung Out of Memory nach geraumer Zeit beim Arbeiten oder beendet sich von selbst.

Trotz 2 GB RAM und nebenbei läuft nicht wirklich noch ein großes Programm oder so (außer PostgresSQL). Die Speicherauslastung laut Task-Manager liegt nur bei ca. 450 MB.

Ich lasse Eclipse auf XP auf einem HP-Notebook laufen...

Hier mal meine eclipse.ini:



> -showsplash
> org.eclipse.platform
> -showlocation
> --launcher.XXPermSize
> ...



Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Auf C: ist auch noch mehr als genug Plattenspeicher (ca. 3 GB) frei.

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## Wildcard (6. Aug 2008)

Versuch mal Xmx1024m


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2008)

Heap oder PermGen? Mehr Heap (-Xmx###m) bedeutet auch, dass mehr PermGen-Space benötigt wird und da kracht es dann.

Hier meine Einstellungen. Ich habe lange keine OutOfMemory-Exceptions mehr gesehen.
	
	
	
	





```
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
128m
-vmargs
-Xmx512m
-XX:MaxPermSize=128m
-XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC
-XX:+CMSClassUnloadingEnabled
-XX:+CMSPermGenSweepingEnabled
```


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Aug 2008)

Da ich en ähnliches Problem hab schreib ichs hier einfach mal rein.
Und zwar hab ich mir (schon länger her) mal Eclipse für EE und es Standard Eclipse geladen. Bei beidenen Versionen kam nach ein, zwei mal nutzen beim Start ein Pop-up das mir sagt, dass "JVM terminated, Exitcode = -1" (Ich kann auch mal ein screenshot zeigen, wenn es hilft...)
Auf jeden Fall kommt das mittlerweile bei allen Eclipse Versionen außer der 3.2.1 ... Hat jemand eine Idee??? Ich hab es schon ein paar mal neu"installiert" und auch die eclipse.ini diverse male angepasst.
Ich bin langsam echt verzweifelt... 

*Edit:* So kurz nen Screenshot gemacht:






*Edit1:* Noch zur Info. Ich hab natürlich google genutzt aber alles was ich da bis jetzt fand hat nicht geholfen...


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2008)

Das Screenshot ist nicht von interesse, sondern höchstens der Inhalt von workspace/.metadata/.log und (wenn gar nicht erst bis dort gestartet werden kann) die log Dateien in eclipse/configuration/


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Aug 2008)

Hey Wildcard,

ja das Problem ist, dass es nicht annähernd zum Laden des workspaces kommt und ich auch noch keinen festgelegt habe.
In dem configuration ordner liegt nur diese config.ini und die schaut ja ned wirklich nach ner .log aus... Hast sonst noch irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## maki (7. Aug 2008)

Java updaten?
Neuen Workspace einrichten?
Aktuelle Eclipse Version nochmal installieren?


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Aug 2008)

Also Java version is 1.6.0_03-b05 ich denke die sollte relatriv aktuell sein, oder gibts scho widda ne neue? 

Ich komm ja gar ned dazu en Workspace anzugeben... 

Eclipse hab ich etz ca. 5 mal neu geladen (immer von nem anderen Server) also liegt es da wohl nicht dran auch die eclipse.ini hab ich en paar mal nach diversen google-hilfen geändert.

Aber nichts half...

Oh noch was. Ich hab Vista Business 64-bit daran kann es ned zufällig liegen, oder?!


----------



## maki (7. Aug 2008)

> Oh noch was. Ich hab Vista Business 64-bit daran kann es ned zufällig liegen, oder?!


Klar, wieso denn nicht?


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Aug 2008)

Pff. OK. Ich bin irgendwie ned so schlau wie ich dacht... :-D

Aus unerfindlichen Gründen war Keine Java-Version in den Umgebungsvariablen angegeben. Hab etz die neueste Version die ich hab (1.6.0_07) reingeschrieben und etz geht es. Sorry, dass ich eure Zeit vergeudet hab...


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2008)

MiDniGG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja das Problem ist, dass es nicht annähernd zum Laden des workspaces kommt und ich auch noch keinen festgelegt habe.


Deshalb sag ich ja, schau in die Logs der Configuration Area wenn du nicht bis zum Workspace kommst.


----------



## Mean (7. Aug 2008)

Hi,

scheinbar funktioniert die Version von Gast (danke auch WildCard!). Ich habe Eclipse jetzt schon 4 1/2 Stunden am Laufen und noch gab es keine Probleme...

Werde noch ein wenig testen und falls es doch nicht funktionieren sollte mich nochmal melden.

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------

